
What is or will be the developer platform for IoT? - nonines
What do you think will be the dominant developer platform&#x2F;programming language (if any) for all things IoT?
======
dodoc
Particle(.io) looks like a promising platform. I've only used their devices
and platform for some hobby projects and one small paid-for project. I like
that it takes care of most of the hard stuff for you, which would be good for
people who are wanting to build IoT businesses. This may help their success.

------
maddonaldtrump
C and C++ is the dominant language for embedded devices. As of now, most
developer use C/C++. Once the industry becomes a little bit
mature(preprogrammed devices are available and affordable), people will most
likely switch to easy languages like golang.

------
Raed667
Arduino seem to have won the hobbyist IoT

